# Underwater Cameras on LOW



## findem16 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm heading to LOW this weekend and was wondering how clear the water is for underwater cams?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Typically it doesn't work because of the stained water up there.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, typically LOW is no good for cameras. The last couple years, however, the water hasn't been as bad during winter and with the lack of snow cover right now you might get by with using one but it would still probably have to be under 15 feet. We were fishing Zippel this weekend and the ice is actually more clear than I ever remember it.


----------



## findem16 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas. I hear its hot! Shaking with excitement for thursday


----------

